# D-Day, what to do???



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok folks, after work today, I am going to finally order my frame. T-minus 4.5 hours and I still am not sure which finalist to select. The frames I am considering are a 2012 Cervelo R3 (rival), 2012 S5 (rival), 2012 Felt FC, 2010 S3. Rides will be regular group rides and gran fondos in Oregon (and surrounding area) with some pretty serious climbing on occassion. I place a pretty high value on comfort and speed (I know they don't always go together, but I want to get as close to getting both as I can). Weight and looks are the next priorities after that. I would sincerely appreciate your opinions on how the current F-series frames compare to any of these others. I have test rode all of the Cervelos, but have only been able to find a F6 and a F2 in my size to try. The S5 felt the quickest and had all of the gadgets and extras I love, but was also the most expensive and heaviest (I'm not a weight weenie, but I don't want too much extra weight on climbs). The S3 saves some weight, but is even pricier than the S5. The R3 is the most comfortable and the lightest, priced decently, but I have to admit that I don't love the colors or the external cable routing. The Felt is the cheapest by far, I really like the color scheme, has good weight, but the geometry and sizing are a little better on the Felts (I'm not interestede in the Z series). I am also concerned that the Felt's F-series might not be as comfortable on a long ride as a Cervelo is. This is only my second year in the sport, so I sincerely welcome any advice you more experienced folks are willing to offer.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I have an F series Felt and I have to say when I used it, it was extremely comfy. I did many centuries with it and had no issues what so ever. The Cervelo S series are super sweet aero bikes that has a little more weight than most carbon race bikes but are streamline. It takes a little bit to get up to speed, but once you are there, much easier to maintain fast speeds and believe it or not they are climbing beasts! Everyone teammate I have talked to stated the same thing, they are a beast of a bike and really gives you some power when you need it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I went with the R3, it's the right choice considering all factors and the kind of rides that interest me. I pick the frame up tomorrow and I am very excited. I will post pics once I get it built up. Thanks to everyone that has offered advice over the last six months or so (it has been a tough decision as they are all really nice bikes)!


----------

